# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Mozaiku me i madh i Ballkanit ne katedralen "Ngjallja e Krishtit"

## Archon

Kupola e katedrales se re te Tiranes mban perbrenda mozaikun me te madh ne Ballkan,Krishti Pantokrator i cili mbulon 600 m2.Është imponues, me gjithë efektin zbutës të dritës së ditës që vjen nga tamburi me 52 dritare. Paralel me portretin varet llambadari qendror me fletë bronzi.Mozaiku eshte krijim i mjeshtrave shqiptare Josif e Liljana Droboniku dhe ateliese se tyre Arbërart. Gurët e mozaikut, që prej disa shekujsh bëhen në mënyrë artizanale, vijnë nga Venecia, me nuancat që shkojnë nga bluja në të bardhë. Fytyra dhe duart janë punuar në Lungro, Itali, në laboratorin që kanë ngritur Drobonikët.
Me poshte po ju sjell disa shkrime qe kane te bejne me mozaikun dhe punen per realizimin e tij.

----------


## Archon

Dekorimi i kupoles se katedrales ortodokse ne qender te Tiranes eshte nje ndermarrje madheshtore me vlere liturgjike edhe artistike. Portreti i Krishtit Pantokrator dhe 12 kumbonat qiellore po realizohet nga artistet Josif dhe Liljana Droboniku
Nuk eshte kupole shume e thelle. Eshte cik me pak se gjysma e nje sfere. Ka nje lloj avantazhi kjo per punen tone.
Kupola nga ana e arkitektures eshte e ndare ne nje rreth tjeter ne mes ku eshte momenti me kulminant me emocional ku perfaqesohet Krishti Pantokrator i cili tradicionalisht ka kete lloj gjesti qe ne njeren dore mban Ungjillin dhe me doren tjeter bekon ne emer te Atit Birit dhe Shpirtit te shenjte.
Ne pikturen bizantine ka disa rregulla qe jane strikte sepse keto shenja teologjike jane te pandryshueshme. Ashtu si edhe ngjyrat.
Fustani i kuq dhe manteli blu i Krishtit. Ato kane nje shpjegim. E kuqja eshte simboli hyjnor kurse bluja eshte shenje e tokes e jetes dhe eshte e veshur me njerzillek. Ai vjen nga lart dhe eshte i veshur me tokesoren. E kunderta eshte me Shen Merine. Ajo eshte tokesore dhe eshte e veshur me te kuqe.
shte zeri i Josif Drobonikut ndersa dora e tij pershkon tiparet e Krishtit gjykates ne permasat e zvogeluara te portretit qe shume shpejt bashke me kumbonat e kaltra qiellore duhet te mbuloje 600m2 te kupoles se katedrales ortodokse e ndertuar ne Tirane.
Eshte dekori qendror i saj dhe vepra me e madhe ne Shqiperi e punuar ne tekniken e mozaikut. Jemi ne laboratorin e katit perdhes te kishes ku eshte realizuar gjysma e punes. Figura nuk mund te dekonspirohet me perpara.Disa burra gra dhe te rinj 16 gjithsej me gjithe familjen Droboniku Josifin dhe Liljanen dhe vajzat e tyre Mirlinda dhe Alba po punojne aktualisht me ngjitjen e gureve te kalter - guret qe prej disa shekujsh behen ne menyre artizanale vijne nga Venecia - dhe nuancave qe shkojne nga bluja ne te bardhe.
Me keto po realizohen 12 kumbonat qe disa i quajne qiellore e qe rrethojne portretin e Krishtit. Kjo ide u pelqye nga te gjithe si origjinale dhe moderne si pjese e frymes se nje stili neobizantin ne projektin e Drobonikeve.
Mendohet kjo e re ta kete bere fitues projektin e tyre ne konkurrim me artiste greke dhe shqiptare per dekorimin e kupoles qe u shpall fitues ne pranvere 2010 dhe mendohet te zbulohet vitin e ardhshem.
Propozimi i tyre sic thote Josifi koincidoi me nje ide qe kishin kryepeshkopi Janullatos edhe arkitekti. Dhe si duket u be nje kombinim. Ne vete jemi cuditur nga kjo kerkese. Ketu kemi nje bashkim te tradites me modernen. Te jete nje salle e madhe pa xhepa shume pa formuar ate kryqin e gjate. Ketu duhej nje mendje e avancuar nje mendjehapur.
Liljana shton se nevoja per moderim vjen nga arkitektura moderne e kishes. Vete koncepti i Janullatosit ka kaluar cdo kufi te pikepamjes se hapjes te kanuneve. shte komplet nje kthese. Gruaja qe ka ndjekur hap pas hapi Drobonikun i ka dhene pervojne e saj ne fushen e tekstilit puneve te perbashketa ne dy dekada shton Rast si ky i katedrales nuk te vjen me.
Per nga rendesia si katedrale dhe se eshte Tirana qyteti yt. Nuk kam gjetur akoma fjalet per te pershkruar kete punen tone ketu. 
Objekti qe po i vjen Tiranes ndane hapesires se zones historike e qe krijon nje trekendesh me Xhamine e Ethem Beut dhe Muzeun Historik Kombetar e tejkalon cdo mbyllje.
Me shaka per te konkretizuar dimensionet supernatyrale te portretit te Jezu Krishtit i krahason bebezat e syve me diskun e pjates se kafese. 
Dimensioni dhe sugjestioni nuk eshte vetem nje raport madhesish po edhe shprehish e simbolikash.
Ne portretin leter qe pame ne studio dallon ndermjet vetullave te Krishtit nje sfere nen lekure qe ngrihet fare pak aty ku depresiveve iu krijohet omega. Ja per shembull kjo qender e barres se arsyes hyjnore ne cmenyre do te percillet ne dimensionet e medha Ajo qe do te transmetoje eshte meraku yne pikerisht per te evidentuar mendimtarin. Aty finalizohet cdo gje thote autori. E quajme autori sepse elemente si ky qe permendem hyn tek interpretimet qe i ben nje artist kanoneve te artit bizantin.
Veshtiresia teknike eshte nje ane tjeter. Vetem per montimin e skelave u desh nje muaj. Ajo e kaltra po na ha jashtezakonisht kohe sepse cdo pune qe behet eshte nje eksperience e re kurse ketu kalojne te gjitha parametrat e shkolles eksperiences. Te punosh ne tavoline fytyren e Krishtit ku tiparet jane te medha dhe nuk arrin ti kesh nen kontroll eshte e veshtire.
Duhet te kesh nje intuite por ka nje kufi edhe intuita. 
Keto permasa shkaktojne fuqine qe rrezaton ky dimension i figures i Krishti Pantokrator i vetmi i gjithepushtetshem. Nje portret qe eshte nje forme vetvete. 
Fytyra dhe duart po punohet ne Itali sepse atje eshte laboratori qe kane ngritur Drobinket ne Lungro ku jane dhe rezidente.
Shume afer katedrales ndodhet nje objekt tjeter ku ju Droboniku ka punuar. shte mozaiku i Muzeut Historik Kombetar ndaj te cilit keto kohe u mbajten qendrime te ndryshme eshte sugjeruar qe te hiqet. Nje veper me kanone te tjera nga te artit ortodoks por prape brenda kanoneve.
Arti bizantin ka kaononet e veta nderhyn me nje butesi te fshehur Liljana se sidoqofte nuk eshte nje pikture moderne realiste. Por brenda ekzekutimit ke lirine tende qe mund te jete nje liri interpretative.
Josifi eshte i prere ne komentet. Ai e ka nje shpjegim per krahasimin ne fjale arti i realizmit socialist dhe arti bizantin njeri kapitull i mbyllur e tjetri ne zenitin e punes se tij krijuese. do shprehje eshte nje ikone.
Kur ky imazh behet ne nje vend te caktuar kur ajo do shfrytezohet per sherbime fetare atehere ti do respektosh ca rregulla. Kur ti ke kaluar pragun qe do te besh kete pune bashke me pranimin e kesaj pune eshte dhe liria. Ketu shton me nje ton qe kerkon te pak me shume vemendje ndaj vepres se artit per te mos i barazuar punet po fundja edhe njerezit qe i bejne ato. Shiko nuk jane dy ikona njelloj.
Sepse eshte edhe zanat kjo pune nuk thjesht art arti bizantin. Nuk eshte aq konservator ky art. Onufri per shembull jo vetem nuk eshte konservator por eshte edhe sot shume modern. shte i paarritshem. Keshtu e reja ose liria tek nje qe punon me mozaikun bizantin dhe me nje ikone bizantine eshte tek ekzekutimi konkret ne momentin qe e realizon ate.
Liria fillon me keto rregulla. Une me te lire e ndjej veten te kjo qe po bej ketu. Droboniku ben me shenje pa e kthyer koken ne drejtim te Muzeut Historik Kombetar per te cilin me 1981 bashke me 4 autore punonte per Mozaikun Shqiperia.

Mozaiku
Josif Droboniku eshte nje nga pese autoret e Mozaikut ne qender te Tiranes bashke me artistet Anastas Kostandini Aleksander Filipi Agim Nebiu dhe Vilson Kilica. 
Ai nuk eshte shprehur asnjehere per fatin e kesaj vepre per qendrimet dhe aktet ne tentative ndaj tij.

Sot si e shikoni ajo perfaqeson ate epoke dhe jane gjera qe nuk duhen hedhur poshte. Vepra nuk u be me vullnetin tone dhe pavaresisht se ka ate tema per mua nuk duhej te hiqej as ylli. Keto jane veprime jo thjesht te politizuara por te papjekura. Ku fillon papjekuria Nuk mund te japesh urdher te futesh ne nje veper arti. Normat u shkelen deri sa nuk u pyeten autoret.
Akoma sot nuk kane vdekur keta njerez dhe as jane arratisur. E keqja me e madhe eshte qe nje bashkautor e hoqi yllin. Ai nuk pyeti dhe nuk besoj se e cuan te lidhur per te bere ate akt. Une vete nuk do ta beja. Prandaj te mos shajme institucionet dhe as politikanet.

Ikonografi
Josif Droboniku u lind ne Fier me 1952. Ndoqi liceun artistik dhe Institutin e Larte te Arteve ne Tirane ne degen e Piktures Monumentale. Mozaiket dhe afresket e tij i gjen ne Muzeun Historik Kombetar dhe Pallatet e Kultures ne Tirane Lushnje dhe Peshkopi.
Emigroi ne nentor 1990 ne Itali u vendos ne Lungro te Kalabrise ku ne 20 vitet e ardhshme do te merrej me realizimin ne teknikat e piktures murale dhe ikonografise nga Roma deri ne Sicili ne kishat arbereshe. Ne kuptimin simbolik thone ai ka gjetur Ameriken shton per veten Josifi.
Droboniket e nisen nga zero. Me rendesi ishte ekspozita qe i prezantoi me 1991 ne zonen e Kalabrise. Ishte nje ekspozite pikture edhe aplikacione ne qendisje. Ishte kufiri ku u nda kontributi i nje pune qe kishin bere ne Shqiperi me kontributin ne vazhdim me pikturen e artit bizantin nga piktura socialiste ne nje stil bizantin qe nuk e kishin studiuar vecse perciptas.
Ndoshta kjo lidhje me fene mund te kete ardhur gradualisht. Futja brenda shpirterisht ka ardhur me vone ne vite tregojne Jofisi dhe Liljana. 
Arritjet e Drobonikeve
Dekorimi i kupoles se katedrales se Shen Kollit ne Lungro ku eshte edhe selia e peshkopit e Kalabrise. Ne dhjete vjet jane kthyer dhe rikthyer per te realizuar 300m2 mozaik kompozime me shkalle veshtiresie si Gjyqi i perbotshem 90 m2 me 65 figura.
Jane me dhjetera mozaiket afresket dhe ikonat ne kishat e vendeve arbereshe ne Kalabri te San Kozimos San Giorgios Kantinelles ne kisha te Apulias Sicilise Napolit e Romes. Na ndodh qe ne kthehemi here pas here. Kisha nuk mbaron asnjehere. Jane te destinuara qe gjithe muret te jene te mbushura me dekoracion.
Kur Josifi lexon me nje ze te shtruar e te ulet nje me nje simbolet e Gjyqit te Perbotshem nepermjet nje fotoje te mozaikut qe ka realizuar ne Lungro mendon se pasioni i madh nuk ka vetem formen e perbindshme qe ia merr frymen tjetrit duke dale me mundim prej tij. Ka edhe formen e nje rryme qe hyn dhe ze vend ne trupin e njeriut dhe e banon ate me dritaret mbyllur dritat fikur qe askush te mos ndjeje zhurme.

Per Onufrin
Sa me shume ti punon ne artin bizantin sa me shume ti ben ikona dhe kur konfrontohesh me Onufrin te duket vetja gjithmone e me i vogel. shte i paarritshem. Ne edhe sot nuk e njohim dhe e studiojme. Ne Tirane sheh makina shume te medhaja qe vlejne sa per pese botime per Onufrin. Por kjo eshte pune mentaliteti. Ne na i kishin futur recetat ne koke dhe smund ta lexonim ndryshe Onufrin

----------


## Archon

Dukumentari i realizuar nga regjizori Ylli Pepo mbi mozaikun e Krishtit Pantokrator.

Të Premten mbasdite, dt.21.12.2012, në amfiteatrin e madh të Qendrës Kulturore të Katedrales Ngjallja e Krishtit në Tiranë u shfaq dokumentari i piktorëve-mozaicist Josif dhe Liljana Droboniku, të cilët kanë realizuar mozaikun në kupolën e kësaj katedraleje. 

                                                                          *  *  *
     Sapo mbaron së projektuari në ekran dokumentari Mozaiku më i madh i Ballkanit e ndjen se je përfshirë nga emocione të mrekullueshme që ti ka krijuar realizimi i një vepre dinjitoze.
     Ai është një film që i përket njërit prej nesh, në rrugëtimin e viteve të brishtë të demokracisë. Në rastin konkret është historia e artistit që përjetoi përthyerjen e madhe nga monizmi në demokraci duke dalë fitimtar. Ajo që kishte shfaqur dikur çifti i artistëve Droboniku ishte vetëm ajsbergu Pjesa më e madhe dhe e pazbuluar do vinte më vonë, pikërisht në vitet e demokracisë, kur ata pa u diktuar nga askush, do të bënin atë gjë, që mori vlera të  artit të vërtetë, që do u shërbejë brez pas brezi njerëzve, në plotësimin e nevojave të tyre shpirtërore. Filmi dokumentar fillon me Katedralen Ortodokse në qendër të Tiranës, që i shtohet si një vlerë e vërtetë arkitekturore konstruktit të ndërtesave në qendër të kryeqytetit dhe kupola e kësaj katedrale të famshme mban si të mbërthyer në qiell, veprën madhore të piktorëve mozaicistë monumentale, Josif e Liljana Droboniku, që na e shfaqin Zotin e plotfuqishëm, me një realizim dinjitoz artistik.

    Liljanën e kam njohur që në kopsht ndërsa Josifin e kam njohur kur punonim bashkë në Kinostudion Shqipëria e re. Ndjeva krenari për punën e mrekullueshme krijuese të këtij çifti në emigracion, kur kishin përballuar një punë të madhe voluminoze e aq bukur të realizuar artistikisht në pikturimin e dhjetëra kishave në Kalabri. Spektatori e prek me dorë suksesin e madh të këtij çifti artistësh me pikturime në teknikën e ikonës dhe të afreskut bizantin me një talent që sjell pranë mjeshtërinë e të madhit piktor të Mesjetës, Onufri. 
    Dokumentari sjell me emocion jetën e tyre me Golgothanë e përpjekjeve të para të mundimshme Të mbetet në mendje ai fakt prekës biografik, kur familja duke kaluar në Itali në mes të dimrit të egër, nuk i hapej as dhe një portë hoteli Po ja, diku pranë njeriut të mirë është engjëlli shpëtimtar. Një familje italiane në veri i hapi derën e shtëpisë, të mallëngjyer veçanërisht nga dy vajzat e vogla që rrinin të tronditura mes dëborës Ndërsa në një çast tjetër kur çifti i lodhur e kishte vendosur për kthim në atdhe, rrugës në tren marrin një adresë të një prifti në Kalabri, që mund ti ndihmonte, duke punuar në profesionin e tyre Kështu ndodhi çudia, çifti Droboniku me artin e tyre u bënë aq të dobishëm në Kalabri sa zbukuruan jetën e besimtarëve me pikturimin e shumë kishave në vendin e gjakut të shprishur Atëherë fama e tyre mori dhenë dhe ra në vesh edhe të Fortlumturisë së Tij, Kryepeshkopit Ortodoks të Shqipërisë, z. Anastas Janullatosi, i cili i besoi çiftit të artistëve shqiptarë një punë të madhe, si autorë të mozaikut më të madh të Ballkanit. Katedralja e objektit më të madh të kultit për ortodoksët në Shqipëri, në kupolën e saj do të mbante si punë artistike mozaikun gjigant të punuar nga çifti Droboniku, që do të vinin nga Kalabria në Tiranë. Në këtë punë do përfshiheshin edhe 2 vajzat që tashmë janë bërë krah i prindërve të mirë, si dhe një ansambël i vogël ekzekutuesish, që do punonin plot pasion e përkushtim.
    Dhe ne ndjekim me interes kuadër pas kuadri si ngrihet Katedralja e madhe e ortodoksëve me një përkujdesje të vazhdueshme prindërore të Fortlumturisë së Tij, z. Anastas Janullatos, që mbas ngritjes së rrjetit të plotë të kishave ortodokse në të gjithë Shqipërinë, ku ato ishin shkatërruar, arriti këtë vepër kulmore në qendër të kryeqytetit shqiptar, Tiranës. Në një nga intervistat e Tij në film ai thotë mes të tjerave se tre janë çelësi i suksesit të një vepre të madhe: dashuria, bukuria dhe e vërteta!
Grupi realizues i këtij dokumentari me skenar të Ylli Drishtit, dirigjohet me mjeshtëri nga regjisori i njohur, Artisti i Merituar, Ylli Pepo. Operator është Fatjon Gonxhi, Xhemal Reçi, montazhi Vangjush Furxhi, Gjergji Pano dhe kompozitori i talentuari Delar Turku deri tek folësit e ndryshëm por sidomos tregimtari tërheqës Xhelil Aliu, i japin filmit të gjithë së bashku, firmën e një vepre me vlera të veçanta  emocionale. Dhe nuk është e rastit që regjisori e gjen të arsyeshme të bëj përqasje të Katedrales madhështore të Tiranës me vepra me vlera të rralla arkitektonike në Europë, si në Venezia, Paris e Londër, për tu përqendruar më shumë deri tek Katedralja e Shën Sofisë në Stamboll! Kjo është një e vërtetë e bukur, e prekshme me kuadro të rrëmbyera në çaste të ndryshme, në qiell me re, në muzg apo në agim. Kambana e kishës madhështore e rrethuar me drita tingëllon ëmbël duke i thirrur besimtarët për lutje ndaj Zotit. 
    Intervistat e filmit plotësojnë bukur jo vetëm informacionin e bukur për jetën e çiftit të artistëve Dobroniku, por edhe për vetë historinë unikale të ndërtimit të Katedrales së shenjtë.
    Filmi sjell shumë mesazhe të rëndësishme. Regjisori Ylli Pepo, duke qenë një erudit i gjuhës së filmit kësaj radhe ka përdorur edhe një gjetje të bukur figurative emocionale Ne e shohim Tiranën nën vellon e një ngjyre të kaltër, si një dritë qiellore Edhe vetë mozaiku në kupolën madhështore të Katedrales është qëndisur në një sfond të kaltër... I PLOTFUQISHMI ZOT I QIELLIT DHE I TOKES vjen me kulminacione të gjuhës shprehëse artistike!
    Filmi Mozaiku më i madh i Ballkanit është një dhuratë e bukur në prag të festës së madhe popullore të Krishtlindjeve. Të festojmë të gjithë së bashku të gëzuar, me respekt e dashuri për gjithë besimet e tjera që janë në një unitet të tillë në Shqipëri, si në asnjë vend të botës.
    Duke parë këtë film e kupton më mirë se vetëm nga dashuria për Zotin e për njeri-tjetrin, vjen bukuria e jetës njerëzore. Gjithmonë gëzuar!              

 Angjelina Papalilo - kineaste

----------


## Archon

*Vlerësime mbi artin e Drobonikëve*

*Amik Kasoruho - shkrimtar, përkthyes shqiptar.Pjesë nga intervista, Tiranë ,më 23 shtator 2012*
Unë sot hyra për herë të parë në Katedrale dhe nuk mundet që njeriu të mbetet pa u impresionuar kur është përpara nje vepre arti, unë kujtoj se këtu është vepër arti. Nuk jam kompetentë të flas për arkitekturës, as për mozaikun por po flas thjesht si një njeri që e çmon të bukurën. Unë mendoj se përveç të bukurës ka edhe nje diçka tjetër, një element tjetër që është madhështia e kësaj vepre, diçka që vërtet të impresionon. Nuk e vija në dyshim që do të ishte një punë e këtillë, se kam parë punime të tjera të Josif Drobonikut dhe të shoqes, të Lilit, por jo me këto përmasa. Kishat e tjera që kam parë unë janë kisha të fshatrave arbëreshë dhe vetëkuptohet se ato i ridimensionon vetë ambienti dhe po kështu ridimensionohen punimet e tyre brenda një kishe të vogël. Këtu, tek kjo Katedrale, sic thashë kam përshtypjen se ka një frymëmarrje të madhe aplikimi I tyre me artin e mozaikut. Por mendoj se është edhe një gjë tjetër, ky art nuk po praktikohet shumë nëse e krahasojmë me hapësirat e mbuluara me piktura murore;kjo vjen pasi mozaiku ndofta paraqet veshtirësi që, egzistojnë edhe për faktin që mozaiku kërkon investim dhe kështu ai si gjini ka më pak përhapje. Më bëhet shumë qejfi që ky investim është përdorur me vend, është përdorur me talent, është përdorur me përkushtim. Unë mbeta shumë i impresionuar.
*Aleksandër Filipi  Piktor , pjesë nga intervista e realizuar në studio, Tiranë 14qershor 2012*
Mua personalisht tek Josifi gjithmonë më ka bërë përshtypje aftësia e tij e madhe përgjithësuese e formës,ky ishte një element që e dallonte atë nga të gjithë krijuesit e tjerë. Josifi shpaloste një energji shumë të madhe, pasi ai e përpinte tablonë menjëherë. Ndofta ishte dhe ky element që me vajtjen në Itali, e ndjeu vehten sikur ju përshtat konceptit të pikturës bizantine, e cila ka brenda një ngarkesë të madhe intelektuale, kërkon një njohje nga pikëpamja teologjike në radhë të parë, por edhe nga pikëpamja stilistike.Përveç dimensionit,mozaiku i kupolës ka një përkushtim të tejskajshëm të ndërgjegjes artistike për ta realizuar në detaje,si nga pikëpamja teknologjike, si nga pikpamja e kujdesit profesional,e ritmit, distancave të gurëve dhe e përpjekjeve për mbylljen përfundimtare të formës, deri tek motivet anësoreUnë me plot gojën e quaj mozaikun e Katedrales së Tiranës një kryevepër të artit shqiptar. Ajo që të entuziazmon, është fakti se gjatë këtyre 20 vjetëve të qëndrimit në Itali, Josifi ka realizuar një seri pa fund veprash për kishat: në kupola, sipërfaqe të sheshta, në apsida dhe mendoj se ai si mozaiçist është vërtet i papërsëritshëmEshtë kënaqësi të shikosh një madhështi të tillë. Kam qënë vetë present disa herë në studion  laborator të tyre, kur ata (Drobonikët) bënin diskutim familjar, shpesh herë në formë debati  diskutonin me zjarredhe për një motiv të thjeshtë dekorativ, duke dhënë variante të ndryshme: për madhësinë, ngjyrat, sensin grafik, unitetin koloristik dhe mënyrën e mbylljes së kupolës në pjesën e poshtëme Me Lilianën kemi qënë në një kurs.Ajo që e dallonte Lilin, ishte të qënit shumë e vërtetë si njeri.Mendoj se është edhe këmbëngulja e Lilianës me shumë vlerë në marrëdhëniet në çift, pasi unë mendoj se ata të dy bëjnë një çift të bukur bashkë. Janë dy  që plotësojnë njëri-tjetrin, janë të kompletuar bashkë.
*Prof. Pirro Thomo Arkitekt, restaurator, studjues i arkitekturës. Pjesë nga intervista e realizuar në Katedralen e Tiranës, më 23 shtator 2012.*
Nga ato që kam parë, kam bindjen e plotë që katedralja e Tiranës zë një vend të veçantë. Pra,në qoftë se këta shembuj që ju përmenda janë në koherencë me periudhën kur janë ndërtuar, qoftë ato paleokristiane apo bizantine, katedralja e Tiranës nuk përputhet me to, nuk hyn tek shabllonet, ajo është një zgjidhje krejt e veçantë. Pra është një kombinim si ide e bazilikës paleokristiane, por me një konceptim krejt modern hapësinor. Do tëthosha që nëse e ndjekim një vizitor kur hyn në katedrale, ai ndeshet menjëherë me një hapësirë të madhe me kupolë, është një ndjenjë që vizitori mund ta ndjejë vetëm tek Shën Sofia e Kostandinopojës, pasi edhe ajo e ka kupolën qëndrore jashtëzakonisht të fuqishme dhe ka dy pjesë: lindore dhe perëndimore, me dy apsida që të japin ndjesinë që ajo hapet. Pikërisht kjo hapje e hapësirës, kjo ndjenjë këtu është arritur nëpërmjet mozaikut, me kompozimin e kësaj skene, pikërisht me atë sfondin blu, i cili duket sikur e hap hapësirën, e zmadhon atë dhe kjo është një gjë e veçantë e kësaj katedraleje.
*Eva Arkitekte (pjesë nga intervista 13 shkurt 2012, në Tiranë)*
Arsyeja kryesore që u zgjodh bërja e mozaikëve në kupolë ishte kryesisht lartësia e madhe në të cilën ndodhet kupola. Flasim për një lartësi prej 23 metrash dhe për shkak të largësisë së madhe donim ta kishim shumë të fortë elementin e të plotfuqishmit.Ikonografia, sigurisht është shumë e rëndësishme brenda në ambjentet e tempujve ortodoksë, por intensiteti që jep mozaiku, ishte ajo që ndihmoi vërtet të jepej i plotfuqishmi ashtu siç donim dhe prandaj u zgjodh mozaiku. Sigurisht jemi shumë të kënaqur nga artistët Droboniku sepse kanë qënë shumë të përkushtuar ndaj punës, të cilën ne e vumë re më qartë veçanërisht gjatë periudhës së realizimit të veprës, në Tiranë në ambjentet e brendëshme të Katedrales ku ata dhe grupi i tyre punonin. Nuk ekzistonte asnjë problem, përkundrazi kishim një bashkëpunim të veçantë edhe me kishën. Zoti Josif dhe zonja Liliana bënë mjaft ndryshime në projektet e tyre, duke u përpjekur për të arritur rezultatin maksimal dhe mendoj se ia kanë dalë mbanë pas gjithë atij mundimi.Doja tiu thoja diçka konkrete për punën e tyre, projekti konkret që u zbatua dhe u përzgjodh për zbukurimin në fjalë lidhet shumë me konceptimin fillestar arkitekturor, pra me kupolën prej xhami siç ishte studiuar nga arkitekti. Zbukurimi i dymbëdhjetë seksionëve përreth të plotfuqishmit me rombët dhe me atë shkallëzimin e ngjyrës blu nga më e errëta deri tek më e hapura, ishte sigurisht diçka që transmetonte idenë e kristalit dhe të qiellit që shikojmë Brenda një kristali dhe kjo ishte diçka tepër pozitive për të nxjerrë në pah fytyrën e të plotfuqishmit. Mendoj që përfundimisht ata ia dolën mbanë me këtë projekt dhe këtë ndjesi e kemi kur hyjmë brenda në tempull
*Adriano Gatti Josif Droboniku* (Piktor, portretist dhe mozaiçist i frymëzuar nga një rrezatim shpirtëror dhe kulturor, filloi veprimtarinë e tij artistike me 1977 duke interpretuar me profesionalizëm dhe mjeshtëri traditën shekullore të ikonave dhe mozaikut bizantin).
Të bësh mozaik në ditët e sotme konsiderohet si një nga specialitetet më të larta të artizanatit artistik nga tradita e madhe e Friulit, ajo e Monrealit (Duomo e njohur) dhe e Ravenës (bazilika: S. Vitale, bazilika: S.Apolinnare,Mauusoleo di Gialla Placida) hapësira e njohur është e pasur me dëshmi të këtij arti të vjetër. Dëshmi të lidhura me historinë dhe modele figurative shpesh të trashëguara nga shkollat e vjetra të mozaikëve paleokristian, teodorikian dhe bizantinë.  është me shumë interes të njihemi me punën e Josif Drobonikut, veprat e të cilit na sjellin historinë e traditës së madhe të mozaikut,të pikturës monumentale dhe asaj të afreskut Ajo që vërtet të mahnit në punën e këtij artisti, është aftësia e tij për të ribërë sipas modelit bizantin imazhet e shënjta të kishave. Krishti i madh mbi sfondin e artë me krahët e hapura, kompleksi i tablove në altar, panotë dhe vepra të tjera janë shpesh të realizuara si frymëzim artistik i dekorimit në harmoni me arkitekturën.Në fakt mozaiku dhe piktura  afresku, kanë karakteristikat e tyre të veçanta të modelimit mbi plane të sheshta, kupola, volte, apsida, harqe duke ju adaptuar trupit të ndërtesës ashtu si nje lëkure, si një veshje që rivizaton elementët e tij në një hapësirë të re.Kështu dekori muror i Dubronikut që zhvillohet nëpërmjet imazheve të traditës së madhe të lindjes, duke ndryshuar rregullat e hapësirës arkitektonike nëpërmjet lojës së zgjuar të dritë hijes të të artave të ndritëshme. në këto vitet e fundit ai (Droboniku) ka realizuar piktura të mëdha murale në shumë kisha të Dioqezës së Lungros, duke ribërë modelet tradicionale të artit të shënjtë bizantin, duke i pasuruar me leksionet e marra nga një mjeshtër i madh ikonograf, bashkëatdhetar me famë botërore si Onufri. Ai ka realizuar ikona për shumë ikonostase të kishave në dioqezën e Lungros,Fascineto,Plataci, S.Benedetto Ullano, Marri di S.Benedetto Ullano,Falconara Albanese,Sofferetti,por mbitëgjitha ai ka realizuar mozaikun e madh të kupolës qëndrore të Katedrales së Lungros që paraqet figurën madhështore të Krishtit PantokratorVeprat e tij, sidomos ikonat, janë prezent në kisha të ndryshme apo koleksione private, në selitë e kishave lindore, në seminaret rajonalë në Catanzaro,në kishat e Genzano-s, pa llogaritur ekspozitat e ndryshme në qëndra të ndryshme (edhe pse të vogla)si në Firmo, Frascineto,Lungro, Altomonte, Acquaformosa, Roseto Capo Spulico, por edhe në Lucca, Roseto degli Abruzzi ku u njoh dhe u propagandua.

----------


## Archon

*Mozaiku i kupolës*

Mozaiku monumental ka disa sekrete dhe proçedura që i ngjajnë projektimit dhe realizimit të veprave arkitekturore. Për të realizuar një vepër monumentale në mozaik me dimensione 50 – 500 m/2, artistit i duhet të ndjekë me saktësi disa proçese korrekte zbatimi. Nga autorët Josif dhe Liliana Droboniku, për mozaikun e kupolës u realizuan mbi 10 bocete me ngjyra ku përveç tipologjisë së imazhit të Pantokratorit - rëndësi kishte zgjidhja e sfondit rreth tij. Do ishte një sfond i ngarkuar me simbole kristiane shumëngjyrësh apo do të mbahej një dekor i qetë sipas një tonaliteti simbolik? Gjatë proçesit të krijimit të veprës pikëpyetja kryesore përveç zgjidhjes së figurës kryesore të Pantokratorit ishte tek tonaliteti i sfondit. Ky sfond do të ishte i artë, i kaltër apo në gradacionet e ngjyrës blu, në harmoni edhe me imazhin e Pantokratorit? Imazhi i Krishtit Pantokrator – portreti i tij do të ishte një figurë e rreptë gjykatësi apo portreti i një gjykatësi të drejtë, por të dashur që dhuron mirësi dhe ngrohtësi për besimtarët e tij?Dy artistët Droboniku në arkivin e tyre kanë me dhjetra dhe dhjetra vizatime, variante, bocete bardh e zi dhe me ngjyra të kërkimeve që ata kryen për të ardhur tek varianti përfundimtar i mozaikut në kupolë. Ky variant u miratua nga Fortlumturia e tij Anastas Janullatos dhe këshilltarët e tij të afërt, pas diskutimesh,përmirsimesh, dilemash, korrigjimesh dhe verifikimesh artistike e teologjike.
Pas miratimit filloi puna në ateljenë “Arbërart” që u vendos në katin nëntokësor të Sinodit të shenjtë, pranë Katedrales së re, që po ndërtohej. Organizimi i punës në Atelje kërkonte përqëndrim dhe disiplinë artistike në realizimin në madhësi origjinale të bocetit fitues. Çdo pjesëtar i grupit realizues në “Arbërart” ishte një instrument i “orkestrës” të “dirigjuar”me mjaft profesionalizëm dhe pasion nga dy artistët Josif dhe Liliana Droboniku.Proçesi realizues filloi njëhkohësisht në dy laboratorë: në Tiranë dhe në Altomonte (Itali).Për realizimin e një “këmbane blu” siç e quajti Josifi një nga 12 pjesët e sfondit të kupolës, vizatimi u nda në 126 pjesë në formë rombesh dhe ju shpërnda për zbatim grupit të ndihmësave në ateljenë ”Arbërart” në Tiranë.Sfondi blu përbëhej prej 21 tonalitete dhe një tonalitet brenda tij kishte 3 – 4 nuanca. Vetë rombi kishte 4-5 nuanca. Rrethi në qëndër të kupolës (me D = 8 m, dhe sip. 49 m2), u nda në kuadrate prej 20 – 30 cm dhe gurët (teselat) me ngjyra u porositën posaçërisht, pasi nuk ishin pjesë e Katalogut të Shoqërisë veneciane të prodhimit të gurëve “ORSONI”. Një gur mozaiku blu kishte dimensonet 8 X 13 mm dhe gjërësi 4 mm.Në vetëm 1 m2 mozaik u vendosën afërsisht 1 000 gurë sipas nuancave të përcaktuara në bocetin e projektit. 1 m2 mozaik me ngjyrë ari peshon 10 kg, ndërsa 1 m2 mozaik me tonalitet blu peshon 14 – 16 kg. Ari i përdorur në mozaik është katër llojesh: ar i bardhë, ar i verdhë, ar ngjyrë bronxi i çelëtdhe ar ngjyrë bronxi i errët. Teselat e tyre janë të sheshtë dhe me reliev. Kështu tek sfondi prapa figurës së Pantokratorit kryesisht është përdorur ari i sheshtë dhe në konturim ai me reliev. Me reliev janë edhe gurët e artë të përdorur në 12 rrezet e kupolës që shpërndahen nga sfondi i artë i Pantokratorit.Po këta gurë të artë me reliev janë përdorur edhe në brezin e poshtëm ku mbështetet kupola.Në aureolë është përdorur ari me ngjyrë bronxi.

----------


## Archon

*Laboratori* Arbër*ART* –* Tiranë*

Krijimi i një mozaiku i ngjan punës artizanale në tezgjah për endjen e tapeteve të mëdha persiane. Duke u endur sipas modelit dhe vizatimeve në letër,endëset (vajzat dhe grate) nuk e shohin punën e tyre të plotë sepse tapeti mblidhet rul mbi një bobinë poshtë këmbëve të tyre. Vetëm kur tapeti ka përfunduar plotësisht, ajo mund të hapet dhe të shihet i plotë. Kështu dhe imazhi i plotë i mozaikut të Katedrales prej mëse 700 m2, do dukej pasi të montohej pjesë-pjesë në kupolë.Artistët monumentale kanë privilegjin që veprën e tyre ta mbajnë me gjatë në duar.Veprat e mëdha monumentale në mozaik, shpesh herë kërkojnë muaj dhe vite për tu realizuar. Pjesët e mozaikut të përfunduara vendosen në radhë njëra pas tjetrës në atelje dhe presin momentin që të zenë vend në ndërtesë. Pas momentit kur vepra vendoset (montohet) në vendin caktuar, artisti simbolikisht “ndahet” prej saj dhe nuk ka më mundësi ta shohë asnjëherë nga afër, “ta prekë” atë me dorë. Kështu ndodhi dhe me mozaikun e kupolës të Katedrales së realizuar nga Drobonikët. Gjatë punës dyvjeçare të realizimit të kupolës, artistët dhe grupi realizues i kishin në atelje fragmentet e mozaikut të madh.Të krijohej ideja e një ekspedite arkeologjike, që pasi janë gjetur fragmentet e thyera të dhjetra e dhjetra vazove, ku arkeologut do i duhej t’i rikrijonte opërsëri. Në fakt me mozaikun po ndodhte e kundërta, pjesët mozaikut të madh të kupolës gjigande bazuar në imagjinatën autorëve artistë dhe të kërkesave të Fortlumturisë së tij Kryepeshkopit Anastas, po krijoheshin ditë pas dite, muaj pas muaji.Çdo gur vendosej me kujdesin më të madh në vendin e tij.Në fakt disa herë pjesët e sfondit blu të kupolës u vendosën për tu parë mbi një hapësirë të madhe në dyshemenë e hollit të Sinodit të shenjtë. Josifi dhe Liliana kontrollonin me mjaft kujdes punën e bërë, korrigjonin edhe nuancat më të parëndësishme, diskutonin çdo detaj, dyshonin për tonalitetin,nuancat e ngjyrave, debatonin me njëri tjetrin, me vajzat e tyre - Albën dhe Mirlindën (pjesë e stafit realizues) dhe vendosnin se si duhej vazhduar. Megjithatë emocioni i shoqëruar me shqetësimin e pikës së shikimit ishte i madh. Ishte punuar çdo ditë, javë e muaj të tërë për të krijuar sfondin blu që rrethonte qëndrën e kupolës.
Po kështu u diskutua nga artistët dhe nga Fortlumturia e tij Anastas Janullatos figura dhe portreti i Pantokratorit. Të dy artistët Josifi dhe Liliana Droboniku ishin në ankth dhe tension se si do pritej realizimi pjesor i portretit të paraqitur për tu parë në madhësinë origjinale – përpara se ai të vendosej në kupolë.Në momentin kur këto fragmente mozaiku u bënë pjesë e kupolës së Katedrales gjatë montimit, artistët kishin privilegjin e veçantë që ti vëzhgonin dhe preknin nga afër për disa javë me radhë. Edhe fizikisht ishte e vështirë të ngjiteshe çdo ditë në skelat e larta ku punohej nën kupolën e gjerë. Që nga skeleritë ku punohej, përsëri nuk mund të përfytyrohej se si do të dukej imazhi i krishtit, por kujdesi maksimal tregohej tek bashkimi i pjesëve, proçes ky që realizohej në mënyrën më perfekte. Pas largimit të skelave mozaiku ka vetëm një mundësi shikimi të përhershëm– atë nga një largësi prej 23 metrash. 
Kur hyn në sallën e Katedrales Ortodokse “Ngjallja e Krishtit”, Tiranë, ajo që të emocionon është sigurisht magjija e hapësirës gjigande që të krijohet në mënyrë të menjëhershme pas ngjitjes së shkallëve prej mermeri dhe kalimit të tri dyerve të rënda prej bronxi. Salla rrethore që të hapet para syve, plotësohet anash me kollona dhe harqe të zbukuruar prej mermeri.Një brez dekorativ ornamental rrethon si një azhur i bardhë elegant sipër harqeve gjithë sallën qëndrore. Vizitori – besimtari i krishterë ortodoks, gradualisht ,në qendër do përballet me ikonostasin e bardhë, të mermertë të zbukuruar me ikona, pas të cilit ndodhet tryeza e altarit para apsidës gjigande për nga përmasat (mbi 90 m2). Kupola madhështore e zbukuruar me mozaikun shumëngjyrësh me imazhin e madh të Krishtit Pantokrator të krijon të papriturën befasuese. Prania e mozaikut të madh të kupolës, me imazhin e Pantokratorit, të krijon ndjesinë e pranisë së tij mbizotëruese - absolute. Zgjidhja e përmasave të saj është në harmoni me funksionin artistik, liturgjik për besimtarët ortodoksë. Fuqia e ngjyrave, shkëlqimi veçanërisht i arit në sfondin e qendrës së kupolës dhe e rrezeve që dalin prej saj, i japin këtij mozaiku një vezullim dhe bukuri të jashtëzakonëshme.Veprat monumentale në ndërtesat e kultit dhe ato publike kanë privilegjin e të admiruarit nga disa breza. Ato jetojnë gjatë sëbashku me veprat arkitektonike ku janë vendosur.Magjija, vlerësimi dhe madhështia e tyre rritet me kalimin e viteve. Rëndësia e këtyre krijimeve të veçanta lidhet me artin por edhe me besimin teologjik, nderimin ndaj zotit. Katedralet e mëdha janë në ditët e sotme vende të vizitueshme nga turistët e ndryshëm, ato janë me dyer të hapura për çdo vizitor pasi bëjnë pjesë në jetën artistike –religjioze të qyteteve ku ato ndodhen. Katedralja e Tiranës, ndofta më reja si moshë është pjesë e arkitekturës moderne simbolike ortodokse botërore dhee një arti që edhe pse religjioz e ortodoks shpreh vizione moderne teologjike dhe artistike.

----------


## Archon

*Katedralja e Tiranës.*
Studioja greko-amerikane “Papadatos Partnership LLP” nga Nju Jorku, që fitoi konkursin ndërkombëtar për projektimin e Katedrales Ortodokse ishte e specializuar në projektimin e kishave dhe objekteve të kultit, bankave, qendrave të biznesit, interiereve, komplekseve hoteliere, të tuneleve të metrove etj në SHBA dhe jashtë saj; kryesisht në Rusi (Moskë), Turqi. Në vitin 1969 Z.Steven Peter Papadatos themeloi në Nju Jork firmën e tij të arkitekturës “Partnership LLP” të cilën e fuqizoi deri në përmasat e një studio që merrte çmime ndërkombëtare për praktikat e saj. Kompania e tij, kanë marrë 42 çmime prestigjiozë ndërkombëtarë me motivacionin “Për ekselencë në Dizajn”. Gjithashtu ai është nderuar nga Shoqëria Amerikanë e Arkitektëve, me çmimin “Për ekselencë në Dizajnin ndërkombëtar”. Z.Steven Peter Papadatosnë vitin 2003, ka marrë edhe medaljen e nderit “Ellis Island Medal of Honor” për kontributin e dhënë në Arkitekturën Bizantine në Amerikë. Ai konsiderohet si një autoritet në arkitekturën bizantine në Amerikë dhe ka ligjëruar shpesh në Universitete të ndryshme dhe takime ndërkombëtare si dhe ka e shkruar gjerësishtmbi këtë temë. Arkitektit Papadatos e mbështeti projektin e tij tek simbolika e krishterë e Kryqit si simbol i kryqëzimit, sakrificës së Jezusit dhe ringjalljen e mëvonshme. Pra, tek ky simbol qëndror dhe thelbësor i jetës së krishterë. 
Katedralja “Ngjallja e Krishtit”,në Tiranë përmban në projektin e saj, një kishës të vogël, e cila ngrihet menjëherë pranë saj, në anën veriore pranë hyrjes qëndrore.Kjo Kishës (Kapelë) ka ruajtur në përmasat e saj planimetrike formën e kryqit të zgjidhur me mbulesa metalike – fletë bakri, që zbresin nga lart poshte me disa plane dhe përfundojnë me dritare rrethore duke e bërë arkitekturën e saj interesante. Imazhi i kishëzës ka një lëvizje plastike të formave në pjesën e mbulesës dhe harmonizohet bukur me format e pastra të volumeve të mureve vertikalë. Në pjesën qëndrore të nefit para ikonostasit në dysheme ndodhet një dritare rrethore e qelqtë, që shërben për ndriçimin e pagëzimores poshtë saj në një kat nëntokësor.Kishëza i kushtohet Lindjes së Krishtit dhe është dekoruar brenda në faqen lindore me piktura murale nga piktori grek Kristo Papanikolau dhe nga disa ikona të vendosura mbi një ikonostas druri të gdhendur. Kjo kapelë në fakt është shumë e rrallë nëse e krahasojmë me projektet arkitekturore të kishës moderne.Këmbanorja që ndodhet në anën e djathtë të hyrjes kryesore me lartësi 43 m u konceptua nga Kryepeshkopi Anastas dhe u realizua i detajuar nga grupi projektues.Ajo kurorëzohet lart me 16 këmbana dhe është konceptuar si një ndërtim i lartë vertical që mbahet anash nga 4 kollona që simbolizojnë ungjillorët dhe kurorëzohen lart me nga një llampë në formën e flakës së qiriut. Rënia e këmbanave i programuar me ceremonitë dhe festat e shenjta ka dhe një rol tjetër për qytetin e Tiranës në ditët e sotme, atë të njoftimi i orës së saktë. Orët ndodhet të vendosura në të katër faqet e sipërme të këmbanores.
Zoti Steven Papadatos në artikullin e tij mbi Katedralen me titull”Simbolizmi i shenjtë në formën moderne” shkruan: ... numri tre, simbolika e Trinitisë së shenjtë, është personifikuar me tre palë dyer të dyfishta në hyrjen kryesore të katedrales, si dhe në të njëjtën kohë nëpërmjet një seti tjetër prej tre palë dyersh që të drejtojnë në Hollin e Kupolës Qiellore (ose vetë Kishës). Kështu nëpërmjet projektimitarkitektonike, Triniteti ( Ati - Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë) e transformojnëkomunitetin e adhurimitnga realitetitokësornë mbretërinëqiellore. Kupola e Katedrales së Ringjalljes së Krishtit ka një diametër prej 26 metrash. Ajo është në mënyrë identike po aq e madhe proporcionalisht sa ç`është edhe kupola e Kishës historike të Shën Sofisë në Kostandinopojë Pesëdhjetëedy dritaret janë ndërtuar më qëllim që të përfaqësojnë 52 javët e vitit kalendarik, çka është simboli i ciklit të plotë të kohës së botës, të thirrura për tu konsumuar dhe transformuar në pavdekësinë e kohëve që vijnë. Edhe ky koncept, është huazuar nga Kisha e mrekullueshme e Shën Sofisë, ku 40 dritare përshkojnë kupolën. Dritaret e Katedrales bëjnë të mundur që rrezet e diellit të ndriçojnë të gjithë kishën përgjatë çdo ore të ditës dhe çdo ditë te vitit... Me pak fjalë, Katedralja Ortodokse e Ringjalljes së Krishtit në Shqipëri, duke u mbështetur në konceptimin dhe projektimin arkitekturor, përbën në një farë mënyrë Kishën e re të Shën Sofisë. Ajo është një shprehje e qartë e simbolikës së Shenjtë në formë moderne. Ajo është një ikonë e rilindjes së ortodoksisë në Shqipëri. Me të gjithë kompleksin e saj ajo përbën një dhuratë për të plotfuqishmin, si dhe një dhuratë e tij për ne, duke e glorifkuar atë sot dhe gjithmonë...
*Ikonostasi*
Sipas propozimit të bërë nga Kryepeshkopi Anastas, skulptori Janis Kirarinis, i ardhur nga Dino(Greqi),realizoi ikonostasin e gdhëndur në mermer të bardhë. Ikonostasi i tij qëndron si një mur monumental ndarës ku janë vendosur koleksioni i ikonave të mëdha dhe ai i festave të krishtit. Gdhëndjet e tij janë simetrike si në panelet e brezit të poshtëm ashtu dhe në brezat e tjerë zbukurues. Elementi kryesor i përdorur nga artisti është kryqi që shoqërohet dhe disa elemente florealë. Me të njëjtin konceptim janë gdhëndur në mermer të bardhë dhe froni peshkopal brenda absidës dhe ai në sallën ku rrinë besimtarët.


Për më shumë foto rreth punës për krijimin e mozaikut të katedrales "Ngjallja e Krishtit" i gjeni në linku më poshtë:
http://www.arberart.com/index.php?op...leria&catid=2#

----------


## Margarit

Vertete eshte me e madhja ne ballkan? E kam vizituar dhe duket shume bukur por mua me duket sikur eshte si salle me e vogel se ajo Kisha tek rruga e kavajes.

----------


## Archon

> Vertete eshte me e madhja ne ballkan? E kam vizituar dhe duket shume bukur por mua me duket sikur eshte si salle me e vogel se ajo Kisha tek rruga e kavajes.


Katedralja eshte e treta ne ballkan nga kishat ortodokse ndersa mozaiku "Krishti Pantokrator" eshte mozaiku me i madh i ballkanit me nje siperfaqe mbi  
700 m2.Por katedralja nuk ka vetem kupolen me mozaik por edhe absida,4 harqet qe mbajne kupolen do te mbulohen me mozaik,po punohet nga mjeshtrit shqiptare te mozaikut Josif dhe Liljana Droboniku dhe shume shpejt ajo do te jete tempulli me i bukur ne shqiperi por edhe me gjere.Me pas do te vazhdohet me zbukurimin e mureve me afreske dhe atehere katedralja do te kete perfunduar plotesisht.

----------


## Margarit

Duket mire.

----------


## Archon

Me ne fund e gjeta dhe dokumentarin e Ylli Pepos mbi kete mozaik kaq madheshtor.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Dekorimi i kupoles se katedrales ortodokse ne qender te Tiranes eshte nje ndermarrje madheshtore me vlere liturgjike edhe artistike. Portreti i Krishtit Pantokrator dhe 12 kumbonat qiellore po realizohet nga artistet Josif dhe Liljana Droboniku
> Nuk eshte kupole shume e thelle. Eshte cik me pak se gjysma e nje sfere. Ka nje lloj avantazhi kjo per punen tone.
> Kupola nga ana e arkitektures eshte e ndare ne nje rreth tjeter ne mes ku eshte momenti me kulminant me emocional ku perfaqesohet Krishti Pantokrator i cili tradicionalisht ka kete lloj gjesti qe ne njeren dore mban Ungjillin dhe me doren tjeter bekon ne emer te Atit Birit dhe Shpirtit te shenjte.
> Ne pikturen bizantine ka disa rregulla qe jane strikte sepse keto shenja teologjike jane te pandryshueshme. Ashtu si edhe ngjyrat.
> Fustani i kuq dhe manteli blu i Krishtit. Ato kane nje shpjegim. E kuqja eshte simboli hyjnor kurse bluja eshte shenje e tokes e jetes dhe eshte e veshur me njerzillek. Ai vjen nga lart dhe eshte i veshur me tokesoren. E kunderta eshte me Shen Merine. Ajo eshte tokesore dhe eshte e veshur me te kuqe.
> shte zeri i Josif Drobonikut ndersa dora e tij pershkon tiparet e Krishtit gjykates ne permasat e zvogeluara te portretit qe shume shpejt bashke me kumbonat e kaltra qiellore duhet te mbuloje 600m2 te kupoles se katedrales ortodokse e ndertuar ne Tirane.
> Eshte dekori qendror i saj dhe vepra me e madhe ne Shqiperi e punuar ne tekniken e mozaikut. Jemi ne laboratorin e katit perdhes te kishes ku eshte realizuar gjysma e punes. Figura nuk mund te dekonspirohet me perpara.Disa burra gra dhe te rinj 16 gjithsej me gjithe familjen Droboniku Josifin dhe Liljanen dhe vajzat e tyre Mirlinda dhe Alba po punojne aktualisht me ngjitjen e gureve te kalter - guret qe prej disa shekujsh behen ne menyre artizanale vijne nga Venecia - dhe nuancave qe shkojne nga bluja ne te bardhe.
> Me keto po realizohen 12 kumbonat qe disa i quajne qiellore e qe rrethojne portretin e Krishtit. Kjo ide u pelqye nga te gjithe si origjinale dhe moderne si pjese e frymes se nje stili neobizantin ne projektin e Drobonikeve.
> Mendohet kjo e re ta kete bere fitues projektin e tyre ne konkurrim me artiste greke dhe shqiptare per dekorimin e kupoles qe u shpall fitues ne pranvere 2010 dhe mendohet te zbulohet vitin e ardhshem.
> ...


 Luka:21:5-6.

----------


## Archon

> Luka:21:5-6.


Faleminderit qe na e solle kete vargun e bibles por ne asgjekundi nuk thame se ky mozaik do te jetoje ne perjetesi dhe si cdo gje tjeter mbi toke ka per tu shkateruar nje dite por njeriu perpiqet qe te jape gjithe te miren e tij per Zotin...

----------


## KORCARI 2

> Kupola e katedrales se re te Tiranes mban perbrenda mozaikun me te madh ne Ballkan,Krishti Pantokrator i cili mbulon 600 m2.Është imponues, me gjithë efektin zbutës të dritës së ditës që vjen nga tamburi me 52 dritare. Paralel me portretin varet llambadari qendror me fletë bronzi.Mozaiku eshte krijim i mjeshtrave shqiptare Josif e Liljana Droboniku dhe ateliese se tyre Arbërart. Gurët e mozaikut, që prej disa shekujsh bëhen në mënyrë artizanale, vijnë nga Venecia, me nuancat që shkojnë nga bluja në të bardhë. Fytyra dhe duart janë punuar në Lungro, Itali, në laboratorin që kanë ngritur Drobonikët.
> Me poshte po ju sjell disa shkrime qe kane te bejne me mozaikun dhe punen per realizimin e tij.


Shume maestoze

----------


## Kermilli

> Shume maestoze


SHUME MEDHESHTORE BRAVO. do te me pelqente akoma me shume po qe se ishte edhe ne gjuhen SHQIPE, MEGJITHATE MBETET NJE VEPER MADHESHTORE ,
Bravo patriot qe e solle ketu

----------


## Archon

*Për Krisht AT’mozaik Ose Shën Sofia e Tiranës*

Sahati im më shënon dymbëdhjetë e pak pranë një rruge që mban era blir. Gjendem tek e mesmja në treguesin tim, por jo edhe aq në mes ndaj asaj që duhet të shoh brendinë. Gjatë një vështrimi të shpejtë anës me kangjella mbi mermer hyj në një bërthamë që jashtë ka diçka të shpejtë që nuk kombinon! Jam përpara me një trini dyersh të rënda e të hapura… Nuk kam qëndrim të lëviz dhe menjëherë ulem të lundroj për atë që kam kërkuar të shkruaj. Kur bëhej për t’u ndërtuar ashtu siç është sot, më gërmonte mendimi ta dija i pari se çfarë do shfaqej në këtë Katedrale për besimtarët dhe të tjerët, sepse për qytetin është nga të paktat vepra e shtuar në rregull. Kur bëhej për sot e kam parë vjedhurazi, sepse më la një zotëri përgjegjës duke ia mbushur mendjen në një shpikje të çastit se isha dikush nga Kisha dhe duhej të shihja atë që po përfundonte. Ashtu jo në përfundim më dha një respekt të përfituar, sepse ishte shkruar që duhej të kish një pikë kulmore, gjë që nuk dukej ende! Dhe në të vërtetë e kanë zgjidhur, është mozaiku i kristaltë me mbi baza të kaluara kanonike Ortodokse, Onufriane dhe Bizantine. Një ndriçim vjen nga sipër nga 52 dritaret dhomëza, që me siguri janë 52 javët e vitit, vizatuar dhe gjendur në to më të mirat e dëshirës së besimit, figurina të qëndisura në mozaik. “Sipas të thënave ky është mozaiku më i madh në Ballkan! Për mua nuk ka fare rëndësi nëse është i tillë, sepse në një vend të vogël sa i yni ka gjithmonë shumë gjëra të tjera më të mëdha se gjithë të tjerët pranë nesh”. Vazhdon kjo distancë për mosinteresim ndaj të tillë madhësie që kur e kalova portën e praruar, sepse tani qëndroj pothuaj në mes dhe dikush më sheh nga sipër me pushtet përqafimi e që shtohet prej lartësisë dhe afërsisë. Ula kokën për t’u qetësuar nga ajo që më mbledh përreth dhe më vijnë në mendje katekizmat me frikën prej fytyrave të ikonave në vegjëli. Kisha maestrale duket e thjeshtë, ndoshta sepse rëndësia më e madhe në të është kupola në brendësi, ashtu siç ajo quhet Ngjallja e Krishtit. Kur qëndroj dhe kaloj në mëngjes pranë saj më pëlqen ta quaj Shën Sofia e Tiranës, ndërsa nga brenda poshtë mozaikut në qendër të syve Ngjallja e Krishtit. Nga një pamje e jashtme në karakter dhe krijim ajo ngjan me Shën Sofinë, së cilës i është marrë koka për ta ulur në Tiranë.

Mozaiku i Katedrales Ortodokse të cilin një pjesë e mirë e njerëzve e kanë të vështirë ta kuptojnë thjeshtësinë tempullore, është realizuar mjeshtërisht nga çifti Vlash dhe Liljana Droboniku. Vlash Drobonikun e kemi edhe në qendër të Tiranës, me Mozaikun në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, si një nga bashkautorët. Qielli i Krishtit të Gjithëpushtetshëm ose Pantokrator është krijuar i kaltër, i qetë ku ndahen petalet e dritës dhe anës përhapen 12 petale qiellore me 4 tonalitete duke zënë kështu një sipërfaqe prej 700 m² për dhënie të admirueshme me një qetësi imponuese qiellore që vjen nga sipër, i rrethuar me 52 dritare. Këtu ku po lëviz dhe qëndroj nuk ma prish shikimin një llambadar i bronztë, me një mbretëri kurore jo me aq shumë gjemba kapur në anët e kupolës për të mos e bezdisur shikimin drejt syve dhe gjendjes së Krishtit. Ai duket ashtu siç duhet të ishte, mes Perëndisë dhe njeriut, as i rreptë dhe as gjykonjës nga pushteti i tij qiellor.

Shoh që mozaiku mbizotëron dhe ti nuk e kupton fuqinë e kristaltë të tij në shekullin XXI, sepse shfaqet dhe rrjedh papritur, ashtu siç ti nuk e di që dikush po të sheh prej së cilës duhet të drejtohet edhe besimtari tek një kupolë, që nga jashtë është e thellë, dhe brenda të ndryshon në më pak se një gjysmë sfere e vënë mbi. Kam dëgjuar njerëz që nuk e pëlqejnë Katedralen, sepse ata janë mësuar tek kishat tona me tre aniata dhe ata kanë mendime të tjera më klasike, ndryshe nga qëndrimet në artin bizantin. Pantokratori lëviz bekimin karakteristik me Ungjillin në dorën e majtë, duke bekuar në emër të Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë. I larë me ngjyrat bazë në kanoniken e pikturës bizantine dhe teologjike mbi ngjyrën e kuqe të cilën e ka simbol hyjnor të asaj që vjen nga lart, ndërsa bluja është shenjë e tokës në afrim me më njerëzoren ardhur nga sipër i veshur me tokësoren

Vazhdoj të kundroj Krishtin mbi fytyrën time, duket i dashur dhe vërtet i vërtetë, i drejtë atje në një largësi që afrohet pa pasur frikë prej tij dhe gabimeve të tua! Në fillim pata mësuar që kupola do të ishte prej xhami, por edhe nëse ka pasur probleme në ndërtimin e saj, Drobonikët e kanë gjetur një zgjidhje të shkëlqyer duke e shfaqur Krishtin në qiell me përjetësim mozaiku të kristaltë në të katër tonalitetet e blusë. Mozaiku është i punuar me ar të ngjyrave të ndryshme, ar i bardhë, i verdhë, ar në ngjyrë bronzi të errët dhe të çelët. Në Katedrale ka një qetësi nga ato që të bëjnë të lësh çdo punë dhe të fillosh të shkruash e të lexosh. Vlash Droboniku nuk është edhe aq i harruar nga mozaiku, sepse punën e tij e kemi edhe në qendër të Tiranës në një kohë kur mozaicistët paragjykoheshin për artizanë. Në të vërtetë, ajo që ndihet nga dikush që ka studiuar apo lexuar diçka për ngjyrat dhe ikonografinë, edhe mozaiku por edhe tek ikonat ka diçka më ndryshe, më neobizantine. Mozaiku duket sikur është larg dhe po vjen sepse me figurën e Krishtit në të nuk është vetëm një simbol i fesë dhe besimit, por zgjidhje prej asaj që duam, saktësisë, mbibukurisë dhe së vërtetës… Tani po vendos të dal prej Katedrales Maestrale. Në të majtën time poshtë shkallëve në katin e parë të nëndheshëm gjendet libraria. Pasi hyj për të blerë pak temian, shitësja çuditet nga blerjet e mia, shoh në rafte një libër të Ylli Drishtit me titull “Mozaiku i Madh i Ballkanit”. Ulem ta shfletoj me pak muzikë bizantine në sfond e cila më duket se vjen përtej mureve nga një kor që po punon pas një dhome, por që në të vërtetë vjen nga kompjuteri i shitëses. E hap librin me këtë titull të madh dhe prej tij në faqen 17 citohet: Sfondi blu përbëhej prej 21 tonalitete dhe një tonalitet brenda tij kishte 3–4 nuanca. Vetë rombi kishte 4-5 nuanca. Rrethi në qendër të kupolës (me D = 8 m, dhe sip. 49 m²), u nda në kuadrate prej 20–30 cm dhe gurët (teselat) me ngjyra u porositën posaçërisht, pasi nuk ishin pjesë e Katalogut të Shoqërisë veneciane të prodhimit të gurëve “ORSONI”. Një gur mozaiku blu kishte dimensionet 8 X 13 mm dhe gjerësi 4 mm. Në vetëm 1 m² mozaik u vendosën afërsisht 1 000 gurë sipas nuancave të përcaktuara në bocetin e projektit. 1 m² mozaik me ngjyrë ari peshon 10 kg, ndërsa 1 m² mozaik me tonalitet blu peshon 14–16 kg. Ari i përdorur në mozaik është katër llojesh: ar i bardhë, ar i verdhë, ar ngjyrë bronzi i çelët dhe ar ngjyrë bronzi i errët. Teselat e tyre janë të sheshtë dhe me reliev. Kështu tek sfondi prapa figurës së Pantokratorit kryesisht është përdorur ari i sheshtë dhe në konturim ai me reliev. Me reliev janë edhe gurët e artë të përdorur në 12 rrezet e kupolës që shpërndahen nga sfondi i artë i Pantokratorit. Po këta gurë të artë me reliev janë përdorur edhe në brezin e poshtëm ku mbështetet kupola. Në aureolë është përdorur ari me ngjyrë bronzi. Dal prej saktësisë dhe bukurisë, sahati i orës së sipërme dhe kambanave ka rënë tre herë për orën e qytetit.

*GAZETA SHQIP*

----------


## Archon



----------


## Archon



----------


## Archon



----------


## Archon



----------

